# BHS and/or Critical Greek text online?



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if these texts are available anywhere online? I couldn't find them. I assume it may be because they are copyrighted? I'm interested in attempting to cut and paste the text into papers and such without having to invest a huge chunk into Bibleworks etc. Any help would be nice.

[Edited on 2-18-2006 by puritansailor]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 18, 2006)

Quit being cheap and just invest in Bibleworks. 
It is SOOOO worth it!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 18, 2006)

Patrick,

You want Online Bible.

You can get it at:
http://www.onlinebible.net

I may be able to help you out with Bibleworks also.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 18, 2006)

Also, Biblegateway.com now has both the Leningrad codex (BHS) and Wescott Hort (which is pretty close to NA27).


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Patrick,
> 
> You want Online Bible.
> ...



Thanks for the link. I'd like to hear about the Bibleworks thing too


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Online Bible has BHS, but probably no Critical Text, later than W-H, which is similar. It does have the Byz. text of Maurice Robinson though.
But there are a lot of user modules for Online Bible, so I may not be aware of everything. 

I think e-Sword has Robinson/Pierpont and Hodges/Farstad, as well as W-H, but doesn't appear to have as many Hebrew resources.


----------



## larryjf (Feb 19, 2006)

I put a critical online Greek text at my church website...
http://www.rpcb.org/cgi-bin/bibles/ubs3/

Here is a Hebrew text...
http://www.ancient-hebrew.org/17_bible_index.html


----------

